# Thank you, Gerana!



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

here is my beautiful Finnish mice from Necropolis:

Necropolis Chromakey dreamcoat ivory









Necropolis Loss Of Memory, PEW and Necropolis Ritual be cr









Thanks, Kaisu!!!!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, absolutely beautifull xx


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

You're welcome. Kisses! :*


----------

